# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  How many apples make a litre of juice?

## chalkyt

I have also put this in Gardens etc. Please don't belt me with a lump of 4 x 2. 
This year we have a surplus of apples... tried giving them away, making pies, etc, and still we are awash with them (from only a couple of trees) So.... I thought "why not try to make Cider, preferably with a bit of a kick to it. 
The internet has lots of good info and it doesn't seem too hard. The hard bit seems to be crushing the apples. However before I get to that I need to get hold of a big container and enough bottles to make the product. Problem is, I don't know how much juice I will get (I understand that you have to start the process as soon as the juice is squeezed and not leave it sitting around for too long), therefore the question. Does anyone have any idea how many medium sized apples I need for a litre of juice? The plan is to try for about 10 litres of cider. 
Also any good advice from home brewers will be apprciated. Making cider (or perhaps drinking it) sounds like as much fun as knocking down walls! 
Thanks in advance  :Biggrin:

----------


## Master Splinter

Making Apple Cider 
Cider press and apple grinder on that link..... 
And juice yield is about 1/2 to 2/3 of the weight of the apples.

----------


## Moondog55

And save the residue for the worms they love it. Apple juice has very few nutrients for yeast growth so you need to add stuff; I like to use a couple of very ripe bananas and a teaspoon of "Pentavite" use champagne yeast and rack three times before bottling to get a clear dry very strong cider.
Also a vitaminB1 tablet "Betamin" from the chemists helps yeast growth
Also a mixture of apples helps. don't worry too much about the size of the brewing tub ; I use a big plastic rubbish bin for the first fast fermentation which takes between 3 days and a week before racking into 20 liter brew drums for a further 3 weeks or so

----------


## chalkyt

Thanks for the info. I like the press... very DIY, I will cobble something like this together I had thought about a yoke with something like a 3/4 inch threaded rod but wasn't sure if I could get enough pressure. The link comments confirm that this mightn't work all that well (bring on the hydraulic jack, I say!). Grinding the apples also seems to be important. I wonder if the trusty food processor would work (might sneak into the kitchen to try it). I will also try the bananas etc. Wish me luck!

----------

